# Wanted rothschildianum FCC photos



## Barry (Apr 22, 2013)

I have try to search several rothschildanum FCC's photos. Did anyone has the below :
1. "Crystelle"
2. "Leo"
3. "Capricorn"
4. "Aries"
5. "Lauraleann"
6. "Beefsteak"
7. "Gigantic"

And other question is there any F1 bloomed from these beautiful roths?
Thanks!
Barry


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 22, 2013)

gigantic from Sam Website:

http://www.orchidinnusa.com/template.jsp?page=photo.jsp&id=154

http://www.orchidinnusa.com/template.jsp?page=photo.jsp&id=155


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2013)

Send a PM to our member here Lien Luu.


----------



## AquaGem (Apr 24, 2013)

Beefsteak is in roth heaven..


----------



## Barry (Apr 25, 2013)

Justin said:


> Send a PM to our member here Lien Luu.


Thank you!


----------



## Barry (Apr 25, 2013)

AquaGem said:


> Beefsteak is in roth heaven..



This is a sad news!


----------

